

LoseProof: anonymously links you and your stuff - sunb3am
http://loseproof.com

======
adrow
What advantages would you say this has over the UK Police-approved Immobilise
site, which is free?

[https://www.immobilise.com/view.php](https://www.immobilise.com/view.php)

It looks like LoseProof relies on the goodwill of the person finding your
stuff, in which case surely it's down to whether they'd rather fill in your
form or hand it in to the Police.

~~~
sensecall
Good question. Immobilise focuses on stolen rather than lost items, and relies
on contact with a participating Police force.

One of our main aims with LoseProof is to make the process of recovering a
lost item quicker, easier and more convenient. We also have a low entry cost
(vs. other similar products), which lets users protect items that might have a
lower physical value, but immeasurable personal worth.

